# capi hylafax udev

## sambatasse

Hallo möchte ein fax server aufsetzen bin da aber ein der stelle

emerge capi4hylafax

* To use CAPI4HylaFAX:

 * Make sure that your isdn/capi devices are owned by

 * the "uucp" user (set in /etc/devfsd.conf).

die dev sind zwar da aber im besitzt von root und nicht uccp wie es woll sein soll

und deswegen klappt das hylafax wohl auch nicht

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen

----------

## misterjack

Die Lösung deines Problems:

nano /etc/udev/permissions.d/10-udev.permissions

```
capi20:uucp:tty:0660
```

die datei existiert als solche noch nicht, sollte man aber so anlegen und da die eigenen rechte reinschreiben. die 50-udev.permissions wird bei einem udev update oft aktualisiert

----------

## PrakashP

Diese Datei (bzw das Verzeichnis) ist obsolet. Mußt du alles in den Rules Dateien machen. (Hängt allerdings von deiner udev Version ab.)

Ich habe etwa:

```

KERNEL=="capi",         NAME="capi20", SYMLINK+="isdn/capi20", GROUP:="uucp", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="capi*",        NAME="capi/%n", GROUP:="uucp", MODE="0660"

```

----------

## sambatasse

ersmal danke

habe etwas im udev guide gelesen leider peile ick das meiste noch nicht

habe jetzt 

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

KERNEL=="capi",         NAME="capi20", SYMLINK+="isdn/capi20", GROUP:="uucp", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="capi*",        NAME="capi/%n", GROUP:="uucp", MODE="0660"

aber scheint nicht zu funktioniren

```
ls -al /dev/capi*

crw-rw----  1 root root    68,  0 Aug 14 15:48 /dev/capi20

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68,  1 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.00

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68,  2 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.01

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68,  3 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.02

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68,  4 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.03

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68,  5 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.04

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68,  6 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.05

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68,  7 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.06

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68,  8 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.07

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68,  9 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.08

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68, 10 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.09

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68, 11 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.10

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68, 12 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.11

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68, 13 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.12

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68, 14 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.13

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68, 15 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.14

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68, 16 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.15

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68, 17 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.16

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68, 18 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.17

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68, 19 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.18

crw-rw-rw-  1 root dialout 68, 20 Aug 12 16:21 /dev/capi20.19

/dev/capi:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root     0 Aug 14 15:48 .

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root 36100 Aug 14 15:48 ..

```

bin mir nicht sicher aber reicht hylafax nicht rechte auf

```

ls -al /dev/fax*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 6 Aug 14  2005 /dev/faxCAPI -> capi20

```

----------

## SvenFischer

Also bei mir stimmt das jetzt mit der capi20:

AMDXP sven # ls -al /dev/capi*

crwxrwx---  1 root uucp 68, 0 14. Aug 22:36 /dev/capi20

Leider klappt es bei mir auch noch nicht mit dem faxen. Deine letzte Ausgabe finde ich bei mir gar nicht!

AMDXP sven # ls -al /dev/f

fd/     fd0     floppy/ full

... nichts mit /dev/faxCAPI

Mit welchem Befehl wie teste ich, o der Server/Client korrekt läuft (endschuldige, ich hatte vor längerem das Fax ergebnislos aufgegeben und einiges vergessen))

----------

## sambatasse

damit hast bei mir geklappt

```

KERNEL=="capi", NAME="capi20", SYMLINK="faxCAPI", GROUP="uucp", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="capi*", NAME="capi/%n", GROUP="uucp", MODE="0660"

```

```

ls -al /dev/capi20

crw-rw----  1 root uucp 68, 0 Aug 14 15:48 /dev/capi20

```

und damit klappts

c2faxsend -f TIFF -d 0123456789 -v  fritz_pic.tif

----------

## sambatasse

welche ISDN karte hast du ?

HINWEIS

und ick habe von alles die akluellen pakete emerge t

----------

## SvenFischer

AMDXP sven # c2faxsend -d 960065 -v /home/sven/temp/test

Can't open config file "etc/config.faxCAPI". Use default values.

Was hast Du denn in der config.faxCAPI stehen?

Ja, ich bin in allen Paketen auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Der gesuchte Befehl lautet: faxstat -i

Leider gibt er bei mir auch als root keine Infos nach dem Befehl, warum?

AMDXP sven # rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

           bluetooth |

            bootmisc | boot

                capi |      default

        capi4hylafax |      default

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug |      default

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |      default

                dbus |      default

             distccd |

          domainname |      default

              esound |

                 fam |

                famd |

             freenet |

                gift |

            gkrellmd |

                 gpm |

                hald |      default

             hddtemp |

              hdparm | boot

            hostname | boot

             hotplug | boot

             hylafax |      default

               inetd |

                irda |

               ivman |      default

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |      default

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

            net.ppp0 |

                nscd |

             numlock |      default

             portmap |

          postgresql |

             pwcheck |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               samba |

           saslauthd |

              serial | boot

               slapd |

                slpd |

              slurpd |

              smartd |

               spamd |

                sshd |

              switch |

           synclient |

           syslog-ng | boot

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

              webmin |

             winbind |

                 xdm |

                 xfs |

              xprint |

----------

## sambatasse

welche ISDN karte hast du ? 

 *Quote:*   

> AMDXP sven # c2faxsend -d 960065 -v /home/sven/temp/test 

 

du must mit -f das das format angeben zb -f TIFF und dann eine TIFF senden

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich habe eine AVM Fritz PCI Karte.

Leider weiss ich nicht, wie ich eine TIFF bekomme. Das scheint aber nur zweitrangig zu sein, denn warum klappt das "faxstat -i" nicht?

Ich bitte Dich nach wie vor um Deine:

cat /var/spool/fax/etc/config.faxCAPI

----------

## sambatasse

haste in der make.conf 

FRITZCAPI_CARDS="fcpci"

emerge fritzcapi

da lag der wurm bei mir

wenn du dann capi startest meldet er auch das eine karte leuft

an der conf 

/var/spool/fax/etc/config.faxCAPI

war ick nicht drann 

dann regaiert das system auf alle numern

----------

## SvenFischer

AMDXP sven # capiinfo

Number of Controllers : 1

Controller 1:

Manufacturer: AVM GmbH

CAPI Version: 2.0

Manufacturer Version: 3.11-07  (49.23)

Serial Number: 1000001

BChannels: 2

Global Options: 0x00000039

   internal controller supported

   DTMF supported

   Supplementary Services supported

   channel allocation supported (leased lines)

B1 protocols support: 0x4000011f

   64 kbit/s with HDLC framing

   64 kbit/s bit-transparent operation

   V.110 asynconous operation with start/stop byte framing

   V.110 synconous operation with HDLC framing

   T.30 modem for fax group 3

   Modem asyncronous operation with start/stop byte framing

B2 protocols support: 0x00000b1b

   ISO 7776 (X.75 SLP)

   Transparent

   LAPD with Q.921 for D channel X.25 (SAPI 16)

   T.30 for fax group 3

   ISO 7776 (X.75 SLP) with V.42bis compression

   V.120 asyncronous mode

   V.120 bit-transparent mode

B3 protocols support: 0x800000bf

   Transparent

   T.90NL, T.70NL, T.90

   ISO 8208 (X.25 DTE-DTE)

   X.25 DCE

   T.30 for fax group 3

   T.30 for fax group 3 with extensions

   Modem

  0100

  0200

  39000000

  1f010040

  1b0b0000

  bf000080

  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

  01000001 00020000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Supplementary services support: 0x000003ff

   Hold / Retrieve

   Terminal Portability

   ECT

   3PTY

   Call Forwarding

   Call Deflection

   MCID

   CCBS

--------------------

Das Ding läuft und ist superaktuell, aber was ist denn nur mit dem "faxstat -i"??????????????????????????????????

----------

## sambatasse

das fritz_pic.tif ist gzip irgendo bei treiber dabei

duchsuch mal dein system

 *Quote:*   

> aber was ist denn nur mit dem "faxstat -i"??????????????????????????????????

 

das ist ne gute frage aber werden das schon in grif bekommen

haste mal alle betroffenen pakete neu kompiliert evtl ist was nicht io oder falsch verdüdelt ?

capi4hylafax und hylafax sind gestartet ?

haste die karte mal getestet handy anklingeln oder so nicht das da irgendwas ist ?

ach dann kuck mal ob evtl ein recourcen konflickt vorligt habe beim googln einige mal sowas gelesen ?

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich habe mal hylafax neu compiliert und es klappt mit der Version

4.2.0-r2 mit den USEFlag="faxonly".

Allerdings habe ich auch auf udev 058 umgestellt, vielleicht liegt es daran?

AMDXP sven # c2faxsend -f TIFF -d xxxxxx -v /home/sven/temp/fritz_pic.tif

Try to connect to fax number xxxxxx in TIFF mode on controller 1.

Dial and starting transfer of TIFF-File /home/sven/temp/fritz_pic.tif with fine resolution.

Connection established.

        BaudRate  = 14400

        Flags     = HighRes, MR_compr, MMR_compr

Page 1 was sended. - Last Page!

Fax file completely transfered to CAPI.

Connection dropped with Reason 0x3400 (No additional information).

AMDXP sven # faxstat

HylaFAX scheduler on AMDXP.local.lan: Running

Modem faxCAPI (+49.6732.xxxx): Running and idle

-------------------------------------

So jetzt versuche ich dass noch einmal unter KDE zu Laufen zu bringen...

----------

## sambatasse

sihste wird alles

----------

## SvenFischer

ohne, das ich einer Config rumgeschraubt habe, gibt das faxstat Kommando wiederholt keine Infos. Das Faxen funktioniert dennoch. Leider sind die Rechte jetzt wieder nicht in Ordnung (udev Update). Ich dachte folgender Eintrag hilft mir dabei, aber er bewirkt nichts:

AMDXP sven # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

KERNEL=="capi",   NAME="capi20",  SYMLINK+="isdn/capi20", GROUP:="uucp", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="capi*",  NAME="capi/%n", GROUP:="uucp", MODE="0660"

Leider finde ich nichts über das kdeprintfax, hat da jemand eine Idee was ich einstellen soll?

----------

## sambatasse

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #KERNEL=="capi", OWNER="uucp", GROUP="uucp", MODE="0666", SYSFS{dev}="68:0", NAME="capi20", SYMLINK="isdn/capi20 faxCAPI"
> 
> #KERNEL=="capi[0-9]*", OWNER="uucp", GROUP="uucp", MODE="0666", SYSFS{dev}="191:[0-9]*", NAME="capi/%n" SYMLINK="
> ...

 

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

ähm, welche udev-rules soll ich denn jetzt nehmen (habe das gleiche problem). Bisher hab ich es mit folgendem gelöst:

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.start

chown -R uucp /dev/capi*
```

----------

## SvenFischer

Nimm die letzten von sambatasse, die funktionieren ( :Smile: 

----------

